

Facebook ventures into online gambling - martius
http://on.ft.com/MgOWtN

======
s_henry_paulson
Link to the article that works:

[http://www.google.is/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s...](http://www.google.is/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CAUQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F2b0dce70-dfd9-11e1-a96a-00144feab49a.html&ei=OOwgUP7JFYHA0QXrvoDQBQ&usg=AFQjCNGoCLkCl0FbqXHaSMKUSF9W882Rkw)

------
Marcan
Am I the only that thinks this is very, very wrong? Basically, indoctrinate
from a very young age your future clientele to use your website for day to day
activites while making it acceptable for the parents to let their kids use
Facebook from a very young age, increasing brand awareness by doing so, then
when they're ready BLAM. Give them easy access to these gambling features.

I fear this is a very dangerous move morally for Facebook, and are venturing a
lot more into the "evil" category than just "selling your privacy" evil.

------
alan_cx
Am I right in thinking that Facebook is an American business doing something
in another country which is illegal in the US? Internet gambling was banned in
the US, right? And that's fine with US authorities? But if a foreign business,
like say Megaupload, does something which is illegal in the US, but in a
foreign country all hell breaks loose.

So: US company + breaks US law + foreign country = OK Foreign company + breaks
US law + foreign country = not OK

Is this not a double standard? I mean, Im still not seen google's torrent
search being attacked by the FBI or who ever.

Don't get me wrong here, I don't support laws banning gambling, and I'm all
for facebook, or who ever, having gambling operations where they like, but it
doesn't sit right give the over all context at all.

Must have missed something, cant imagine US authorities really behaving in
such a biased way.

~~~
capsule_toy
Online gambling isn't illegal in the US, but financing it has been illegal
since the SAFE Port Act[1] passed. Poker sites were still getting around the
provision by hiding the source of transactions through payment processors. The
recent shutdown of poker sites to US customers was actually a shutdown of
these payment processors used to fund US accounts.

1
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAFE_Port_Act#Internet_gambling...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAFE_Port_Act#Internet_gambling_provisions)

------
aspratley
If you enter the site via a google search you don't get the paywall just do a
search for the title:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Facebook+ventures+into+onl...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Facebook+ventures+into+online+gambling)

------
rizla
[http://www.dailyhostnews.com/bingo-friendzy-the-worlds-
first...](http://www.dailyhostnews.com/bingo-friendzy-the-worlds-first-real-
cash-games-on-facebook)

If you don't have access to ft.com (one of the few pay walls that are worth
the money)

Bingo friendzy <http://www.jackpotjoyfriendzy.com/>

tldr; Gamesys Group have released the first play for cash game on the Facebook
canvas

 _edit_ Added link to the game

------
marlek
I believe actions like this can actually drive away regular facebook users.
Their need for income is taking them further away from what should be their
goal and that's to "be cool again". Naturally, people's interest has been
dropping and they need a way to restore it. Gambling is not a way to do it and
they can lose much more than they can gain with it.

~~~
nookie
"So... you seem to have a gambling problem"

(during a job/bank loan interview)

------
sek
They seem kinda desperate with all their recent plans. It is such a shame,
they make good money and could really make a difference with more patience.

Online Gambling? What a joke.

~~~
alan_cx
Why is on line gambling a joke? Its a serious money spinner. Its the one
thing, weidro laws aside, facebook have announced that actually makes some
sense, and isn't offensive to the privacy folk.

Or are you making strange moral point bout gambling?

~~~
rizla
I think gambling is one of those dirty sources, for some it'd be like if
facebook created a porn section or a dating area. Neither in themselves
damaging but still socially awkward

Alternativly maybe he just doesn't see gambling as a big industry.

~~~
hessenwolf
I'm not objective here at all, and people are entitled to disagree, but, yes,
gambling to me is 'unwholesome'.

~~~
rizla
I disagree. What is and isnt wholesome shifts based on politics and social
whim.

------
mwilcox
Only available to registered users..

